# Valve räumt Ausspähvorwürfe durch VAC aus - "Eure besuchten Pornoseiten interessieren uns nicht"



## MaxFalkenstern (18. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Valve räumt Ausspähvorwürfe durch VAC aus - "Eure besuchten Pornoseiten interessieren uns nicht"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Valve räumt Ausspähvorwürfe durch VAC aus - "Eure besuchten Pornoseiten interessieren uns nicht"


----------



## Pope (18. Februar 2014)

Das ist genauso wenn man beim Zahnarzt ist und erklärt bekommt, warum irgend etwas gemacht wird oder nicht gemacht werden muss. In Ermangelung ausreichender Kenntnisse kann man erzählt bekommen was man will. Eine vernünftige Bewertung der Aussagen ist ohne Fachkenntnise nicht möglich. Insofern bleibt beim Zahnarzt grundsätzliches Misstrauen genauso wie bei Valve. Und bei allem was mit DRM zu tun hat, ist das aus meiner Sicht sowieso angebracht.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Februar 2014)

ich wusste bis zu der sache (also bis gestern) nicht mal, dass es leute gibt, die geld für cheats bezahlen. wie bescheuert kann man eigentlich sein? 
und drm für cheats ist natürlich auch super.


----------



## DerBloP (18. Februar 2014)

Wie, jetzt habe ich die besten Pornos auf den besten Seiten angeklickt, immer in der Hoffnung das auch andere diese gut finden... toll, kann ich auch wieder Steam,Origin und Uplay abschalten, oder wie jetzt?


----------



## Enisra (18. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich wusste bis zu der sache (also bis gestern) nicht mal, dass es leute gibt, die geld für cheats bezahlen. wie bescheuert kann man eigentlich sein?
> und drm für cheats ist natürlich auch super.


 
ich halt immer noch billiger als Viagra *billige Vorurteile bring*


----------



## Vordack (18. Februar 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Wie, jetzt habe ich die besten Pornos auf den besten Seiten angeklickt, immer in der Hoffnung das auch andere diese gut finden... toll, kann ich auch wieder Steam,Origin und Uplay abschalten, oder wie jetzt?


 
/hier /wink

Wir wollen ja nicht daß Du es umsonst getan hast 

Ich schicke Dir ne PM, dann kannste sie mir geben  Aber am besten bitte gleich mit Anhang, mein EMail Account dürfte so ein paar 100 MB schlucken  Und wehe es sind nicht die Besten


----------



## BiJay (18. Februar 2014)

Und ich dachte, die studieren genau das Konsumverhalten von Gamern auf Pornoseiten, um deren Marktforschungen an die bestzahlenden Interessenten zu verkaufen.


----------



## Enisra (18. Februar 2014)

BiJay schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, die studieren genau das Konsumverhalten von Gamern auf Pornoseiten, um deren Marktforschungen an die bestzahlenden Interessenten zu verkaufen.


 
nein, das macht Google


----------



## timboy (18. Februar 2014)

Was heiss das jetzt ? Werden wir jetzt nun von Valve ausspioniert erst Origin und dann Steam.

Oder habe ich was verkehrt verstanten.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (18. Februar 2014)

Gabes Wort in Gottes Ohr. Als US-amerikanische Firma ist Valve im Ernstfall sowieso gesetzlich zum Lügen gezwungen, sollten also Daten gesammelt werden, würden die das niemals zugeben.


----------



## BitByter (18. Februar 2014)

das ist kein ausräumen sondern ein bestätigen der vorwürfe. valve liest (oder hat) die chronik meines browsers aus(gelesen). ob das ungefragt stattfindet weiß ich nicht, da ich die eula nicht auswendig kenne. aber das so abzutun ist unverschämt. würde mich nicht wundern, wenn auch dieses direkt zur NSA gelangt...


----------



## MichaelG (18. Februar 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Wie, jetzt habe ich die besten Pornos auf den besten Seiten angeklickt, immer in der Hoffnung das auch andere diese gut finden... toll, kann ich auch wieder Steam,Origin und Uplay abschalten, oder wie jetzt?


 
LOOL*. Aber mich wundert das nicht. Bei Amerikas Einstellung zu Datenschutz und Co. im Allgemeinen. Auch was die Internetfirmen bzw. Softwarefirmen betrifft. Da gibts doch genügend Beispiele: Origin, Facebook, Google, Microsoft und nun Valve. In Wirklichkeit nix neues also.


----------



## Kerusame (18. Februar 2014)

wozu sollte man einen solchen aufwand betreiben, wenn man sowieso alles über microsoft beziehen kann was man braucht als treuer (us-)regierungsvertreter.
ich finds ja gut, dass europa sich langsam um seine datensicherheit bemüht, aber hinter jedem baum einen vergewaltiger zu vermuten ist lächerlich.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Februar 2014)

Ein Kundenprofil mit Vorlieben und Abneigungen ist halt Gold wert...


----------



## BitByter (18. Februar 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> wozu sollte man einen solchen aufwand betreiben, wenn man sowieso alles über microsoft beziehen kann was man braucht als treuer (us-)regierungsvertreter.
> ich finds ja gut, dass europa sich langsam um seine datensicherheit bemüht, aber hinter jedem baum einen vergewaltiger zu vermuten ist lächerlich.


 weil 2 quellen immer besser sind als eine...


----------



## TwilightSinger (18. Februar 2014)

Ich scherze mal zurück:
„Mich interessiert auch nicht, welche Fitness- oder Diät-Seiten Herr Gabe Newell im Internet besucht. Oh, lieber Gott, nein.“


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Februar 2014)

TwilightSinger schrieb:


> Ich scherze mal zurück:
> „Mich interessiert auch nicht, welche Fitness- oder Diät-Seiten Herr Gabe Newell im Internet besucht. Oh, lieber Gott, nein.“


 Würde er das tun, wäre der G(abe)-Man nicht so übergewichtig.


----------



## aut-taker (18. Februar 2014)

Valve spioniert euch nicht aus, das einzige was sie machen ist, dass VAC im Hintergrund aktiv ist. Wenn VAC dann verdächtige dlls oder sonstige Cheatprogramme sieht, aktiviert es sich und scannt nach Programmen, die mit Steam/dem Spiel interagieren. Wenn es diese findet, prüft es nochmal nach ob du wirklich mit dem Programm an Cheatserver Daten sendest, und wenn es das auch siehst, wirst du gebannt. Da wird nix von eurer kostbaren PornoHistory oder sonstiger Browserverlauf abgelaufen und an Valve, die NSA oder die Transformers geschickt


----------



## TwilightSinger (18. Februar 2014)

aut-taker schrieb:


> ...Da wird nix von eurer meiner kostbaren PornoHistory oder sonstiger Browserverlauf abgelaufen und an Valve, die NSA oder die Transformers geschickt


 
 Ich glaube, so ist es richtig.


----------



## aut-taker (18. Februar 2014)

@ Twilight: Strg+Shift+P wird bei mir ganz oft genützt 
Ansonsten: http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/1y70ej/valve_vac_and_trust/cfhyaf4 Hier die Bestätigung von Gabe.


----------



## doomkeeper (18. Februar 2014)

Absolut lächerliche Behauptung aber vorbildlich von Gabe derart schnell
auf diese Vorwürfe zu reagieren 

EA hat sich damals mit ihrem Origin ein paar Wochen Zeit gelassen
und am Ende gabs lediglich ein "Wir werden es überprüfen" Statement... 

VAC ist super auch wenn es leider (!) erst später seine Muskeln spielen lässt.
Ein VAC in Echtzeit wäre spitze.

Überprüft Blizzard nicht auch irgendwie einige Daten während des Spielens?
Glaub dort wird doch der Arbeitsspeicher analysiert o.ä.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (18. Februar 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Überprüft Blizzard nicht auch irgendwie einige Daten während des Spielens?
> Glaub dort wird doch der Arbeitsspeicher analysiert o.ä.


 
Ja, bei denen heißt das Programm Warden. Ein weiterer Grund kein World of Warcraft zu spielen. Früher hatte man vielleicht nur ein mulmiges Gefühl dabei, vor dem Spielbetreiber die Hosen herunterzulassen, inzwischen Wissen wir jedoch, dass die NSA auch in Azeroth auf "Terroristenjagd" geht ( World of Warcraft: NSA und GCHQ überwachten Online-Spiele - SPIEGEL ONLINE ), und mit denen möchte man sich nun wirklich nicht einlassen.


----------



## Enisra (18. Februar 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ja, bei denen heißt das Programm Warden. Ein weiterer Grund kein World of Warcraft zu spielen. Früher hatte man vielleicht nur ein mulmiges Gefühl dabei, vor dem Spielbetreiber die Hosen herunterzulasse


 
Ja, wenn man KEINE Ahnung hat was das Ding macht und wie es Arbeitet und dann mit diesem Gefährlichen Halbwissen über Hash-Werte Leute verschrecken will


----------



## Wut-Gamer (18. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man KEINE Ahnung hat was das Ding macht und wie es Arbeitet und dann mit diesem Gefährlichen Halbwissen über Hash-Werte Leute verschrecken will


 
Gerade wenn man keine Ahnung hat, was ein Programm tut, sollte man es am besten gar nicht laufen lassen. Blizzard wie auch Valve sind natürlich nicht gerade sehr auskunftsfreudig was das angeht, und selbst wenn sie es wären, würde ich ihnen nicht glauben, da sie ja wie unten erwähnt durch US-Gesetze zum Lügen gezwungen werden können.


----------



## Restless27 (18. Februar 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man keine Ahnung hat, was ein Programm tut, sollte man es am besten gar nicht laufen lassen.....


 

OK. Ich behaupte jetzt mal ganz kühn: Niemand von uns hat 100% Ahnung und Durchblick was ein Programm, egal welches, gerade tut. Es nicht laufen zu lassen wäre in unserem Fall aber "Kontraproducktiv" weil wir uns dann nurnoch mit Leserbriefen in Printmedien unterhalten könnten und nicht in Internetforen. Hoffe Ihr versteht worauf ich raus will. Sry für die etwas verworrene Ausdrucksweiße. Ging nicht anders auf die schnelle.


----------



## Enisra (18. Februar 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man keine Ahnung hat, was ein Programm tut, sollte man es am besten gar nicht laufen lassen. Blizzard wie auch Valve sind natürlich nicht gerade sehr auskunftsfreudig was das angeht, und selbst wenn sie es wären, würde ich ihnen nicht glauben, da sie ja wie unten erwähnt durch US-Gesetze zum Lügen gezwungen werden können.


 
ja, doof bleiben und lieber Gefährliches Halbwissen verbreiten ist auch viel leicher als sich zu informieren und zu verstehen


----------



## Wut-Gamer (18. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, doof bleiben und lieber Gefährliches Halbwissen verbreiten ist auch viel leicher als sich zu informieren und zu verstehen


 
Da du so hartnäckig darauf beharrst, möchte ich doch gerne mal wissen, was das für ein Halbwissen ist, dass ich deiner Meinung nach verbreite, besonders, was daran gefährlich ist.


----------



## Daishi888 (19. Februar 2014)

Valve hat damit nix zu tun. Das ist alles von der CIA! Und wer auf sowas "reinfällt" oder glaubt, dass er von jemanden auspioniert wird, der hat vollkommen Recht :-F Aber ich glaube nicht von Valve. Ist doch ganz normal heutzutage... bin letztes Jahr im Sommer umgezogen und habe mich im Inet nach neuen Möbeln umgeschaut. Auf einmal hatte ich, egal auf welcher Seite ich gesurft habe, immer links rechts oben unten Banner mit Werbung von Möbelhäusern oder ähnliches. Wenn ihr wüsstet was alleine die Schufa für Daten sammelt.... glaube da würde hier so der ein oder andere gar nicht mehr ins Internet gehen. Wacht auf! Wir leben im Informationszeitalter....


----------



## 4C4B (19. Februar 2014)

Novus ordo seclorum


----------



## Rabowke (19. Februar 2014)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Valve hat damit nix zu tun. Das ist alles von der CIA! Und wer auf sowas "reinfällt" oder glaubt, dass er von jemanden auspioniert wird, der hat vollkommen Recht :-F Aber ich glaube nicht von Valve. Ist doch ganz normal heutzutage... bin letztes Jahr im Sommer umgezogen und habe mich im Inet nach neuen Möbeln umgeschaut. Auf einmal hatte ich, egal auf welcher Seite ich gesurft habe, immer links rechts oben unten Banner mit Werbung von Möbelhäusern oder ähnliches. Wenn ihr wüsstet was alleine die Schufa für Daten sammelt.... glaube da würde hier so der ein oder andere gar nicht mehr ins Internet gehen. Wacht auf! Wir leben im Informationszeitalter....


 Meinst du das jetzt ernst?


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Meinst du das jetzt ernst?


 
Der Smilie lässt dann doch eher das Gegenteil vermuten...


----------



## Rabowke (19. Februar 2014)

... ich war mir da ehrlich gesagt nicht 100% sicher!


----------



## Bonkic (19. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich war mir da ehrlich gesagt nicht 100% sicher!


 
ich befürchte eigentlich, dass das ernst gemeint war.


----------



## Loosa (19. Februar 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Als US-amerikanische Firma ist Valve im Ernstfall sowieso gesetzlich zum Lügen gezwungen, sollten also Daten gesammelt werden, würden die das niemals zugeben.


 Falsch.

Wenn eine Firma Daten weitergeben muss, dann darf sie Nutzer darüber nicht informieren. Wobei das mittlerweile immerhin ein wenig aufweicht. Aber keiner kann einer Firma vorschreiben was sie für Daten sammeln soll und wieweit sie den Anwendern das erklärt. Übermäßige Schnüffelei um sich bei der NSA einzuschleimen? Klar, das machen die einfach mal so - egal wenn sie dadurch ihre Vertriebsplattform und Geschäftsgrundlage riskieren.
Wo andere Firmen, z.B. Google, das Surfverhalten ohnehin schon haben.

Man kann's mit der Paranoia auch wirklich übertreiben.


----------



## Enisra (19. Februar 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Da du so hartnäckig darauf beharrst, möchte ich doch gerne mal wissen, was das für ein Halbwissen ist, dass ich deiner Meinung nach verbreite, besonders, was daran gefährlich ist.


 
du bist alt genug selbst auf Wikipedia nachzuschauen!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (19. Februar 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wenn eine Firma Daten weitergeben muss, dann darf sie Nutzer darüber nicht informieren. Wobei das mittlerweile immerhin ein wenig aufweicht. Aber keiner kann einer Firma vorschreiben was sie für Daten sammeln soll und wieweit sie den Anwendern das erklärt.


 
Wir wissen nicht ob und wer einer amerikanischen Firma was vorschreiben darf, da in diesem Land Geheimgesetze existieren, die wir nicht kennen. Nur weil eines davon jetzt ans Licht gezerrt wurde, heißt das noch nicht, dass keine weiteren in Kraft sind (das wäre sogar sehr überraschend). Wir haben es hier schließlich nicht mit einem Rechtsstaat zu tun. Der Punkt ist, dass wir keiner Aussage einer amerikanischen Firma Glauben schenken können, denn selbst wenn wir dieser Firma gute Absichten zutrauen und ein anderes Verhalten schlecht für ihr Geschät wäre, sie dennoch gezwungen sein könnte zu Lügen.
Ob und welche Daten derzeit oder in Zukunft von den Spieleplattformbetreibern abgegriffen weitergereicht werden, ist natürlich reine Spekulation, aber mir wäre das Risiko heutzutage eigentlich zu groß...


----------



## Daishi888 (19. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Meinst du das jetzt ernst?


 
Also ganz ehrlich;  teils ja teils nein. Habe mich mit dieser Spionage Geschichte etwas beschäftigt und das mit der Werbung stimmt wirklich. Wo die CIA sich jetzt überall eingelinkt hat ist fraglich,  aber wenn die noch nicht mal vor dem Handy unserer Bundeskanzlerin halt machen.... habe mir auch das ca 40 Minütige Interview von Snowden angeguckt. Das ist alles nicht so ohne. Glaubt es oder lasst es. Dass Valve jetzt irgendwas ausließt ist auf jeden Fall im Bereich des Möglichen, zumindest aus technischer Sicht. Arbeite in der IT und kenne mich bisschen aus und kann mir vorstellen was möglich ist.
Momentan läuft eine Klage gegen die Schufa und geht jetzt in die letzte Instanz, weil eine Frau, obwohl sie immer alles bezahlt hat, kein Auto auf Kredit kaufen konnte, weil der Score bei der Schufe schlecht sei. Wie gesagt; sie war nie im Rückstand, festes Einkommen etc pp. Nun will sie wissen wie dieser Score zustande kommt, was die Schufa nicht preisgeben möchte... bei der ganzen Geschichte ist z.b. bekannt geworden, dass in den Score dein Zahlungsverhalten miteinläuft; sofortüberweisung, per Rechnung, auf Raten etc.
Leider habe ich keine Quelle und es bleibt im Endeffekt eine Glaubensfrage für den einzelnen. Ich für meinen Teil bin überzeugt, dass unberechtigter weise Daten von mir an ganz verschiedenen Stellen gesammelt wird.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Februar 2014)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin überzeugt, dass unberechtigter weise Daten von mir an ganz verschiedenen Stellen gesammelt wird.


 
wer würde denn daran auch nur den geringsten zweifel haben? 
das ist ja nun wirklich kein geheimnis und war es auch vor snwoden nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Februar 2014)

Personalisierte Werbung hat viele Gründe, Cookies, Browserverlauf etc. ... das kann alles abgefragt werden. Gespeichert werden diese Daten eh, das ist z.B. Googles Kerngeschäft.

Was hat jetzt die CIA mit Snowden zutun? Snowden hat für die NSA gearbeitet und hier Dokumente mitgehen lassen. Es würde mich stark wundern, wenn der Snowden jetzt auch Zugriff auf CIA Dokumente hätte. 

Davon ab, selbstverständlich weiß ich, durch eben diese Berichterstattung, was durch die NSA leisten kann. Ich denke auch, dass die CIA auf ähnliche Ressourcen wie die NSA zugreifen kann.

Fakt ist aber auch, dass die NSA und CIA aufgrund der Masse von Daten eine Rasterfahndung machen. D.h. eine gezielte Attacke durch einen Mitarbeiter auf deinen Privat-PC dürfte so gut wie ausgeschlossen sein, außer du treibst dich in Jihadistenforen rum und faselst was von "nine eleven hundred times".  

Selbstverständlich werden Daten von dir im Internet gesammelt, d.h. es ist deine Aufgabe dafür zu sorgen, dass diese Daten entweder unsinnig sind, oder eben nicht gesammelt werden können. 

Was die Schufa betrifft: es gibt das Recht auf kostenlose Selbstauskunft. D.h. hier kann man im Vorfeld selbst herausfinden, ob hier ggf. eine böse Überraschung wartet. Ansonsten spielen viele Faktoren bei der Schufa eine Rolle, übrigens auch bei anderen Dienstleistern wie z.B. der Creditreform: Alter, Geschlecht, Einkommen, Wohnort, Anzahl der Handyverträge, Zahlverhalten und und und ... d.h. es ist sogar so schlimm, dass du selbst deinen Zahlungsverpflichtungen nachgekommen bist, du aber in einem Bezirk wohnst, wo es auffällig viele Schuldner gibt und darum deine Score reduziert wird.


----------



## Daishi888 (19. Februar 2014)

Nachtrag; das mit der Werbung läuft über die Cookies, aber trotzdem und sry klar meine ich NSA, aber meinste nicht, dass die zusammenarbeiten?


----------



## Worrel (19. Februar 2014)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Nachtrag; das mit der Werbung läuft über die Cookies, aber trotzdem und sry klar meine ich NSA, aber meinste nicht, dass die zusammenarbeiten?


 Informationen, die die Werbung interessieren, sind bis auf einige Stammdaten doch ganz andere als für die NSA interessante Informationen. 
Was interessiert zB die NSA, welchen Humor du hast?


----------



## Daishi888 (19. Februar 2014)

Hoffe wir reden jetzt nicht aneinander vorbei. Möchte natürlich nicht behaupten, dass jeder einzelne von uns ausspioniert wird von der NSA CIA FBI... Ich bin nur überzeugt, dass von mir Daten an Stellen gesammelt werden, die ich wahrscheinlich nicht kenne und dazu missbraucht werden um ein gewissen Profil zu erstellen um Beispielsweise mein Kaufverhalten zu analysieren.
Und wo ist da die Grenze und wie definiert man nur "Spionage"? 
 Wie erklärst du z.b. folgendes; bin letztes Jahr umgezogen. Neue Internetleitung Telefon Fernsehen... ganz neue Nummer, die bis jetzt nur ca. 3 Menschen kennen. Nicht im Telefonbuch eingetragen und trotzdem habe ich schon wieder Anrufe von Leuten, die dir was andrehen wollen.... finde sowas immer komisch du nicht?


----------



## Loosa (19. Februar 2014)

Wer wirklichen Wert auf Computersicherheit legt kann im Grunde nur die "drei goldenen Regeln" des amerikanischen Kryptologen Robert H. Morris befolgen:


besitze keinen Computer
schalte ihn nicht ein
und benutze ihn nicht




Aber selbst wer Offline lebt hinterlässt eine Flut von Daten die, bei genügend Interesse, leicht aufgesammelt werden können. Dies kritisch betrachten, sich informieren und Datensammelei beschränken kann und sollte jeder machen. Aber man muss auch nicht mit Aluminium-Hut herumlaufen und sich vor seinem eigenen Schatten fürchten.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Februar 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Aber selbst wer Offline lebt hinterlässt eine Flut von Daten die, bei genügend Interesse, leicht aufgesammelt werden können. Dies kritisch betrachten, sich informieren und Datensammelei beschränken kann und sollte jeder machen. Aber man muss auch nicht mit Aluminium-Hut herumlaufen und sich vor seinem eigenen Schatten fürchten.


 Welche Daten hinterlässt man, wenn man komplett Offline lebt?  

Sicher ist aber auch, dass "Offline"-Daten deutlich schwieriger zu verknüpfen sind als Daten, die per EDV ausgewertet werden können.


----------



## Chemenu (19. Februar 2014)

Müll ist doch ne tolle Informationsquelle. Vor allem das Papier.


----------



## Enisra (19. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Welche Daten hinterlässt man, wenn man komplett Offline lebt?
> 
> Sicher ist aber auch, dass "Offline"-Daten deutlich schwieriger zu verknüpfen sind als Daten, die per EDV ausgewertet werden können.


 
Das Problem ist halt, das auch wenn man wie seine Großeltern lebt, immer noch ein Kielwasser an Daten produziert, durch Bürokratie, Krankenkassen, etc.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Februar 2014)

Stimmt alles ... nur ich sehe das so, dass sich diese Daten bzw. die Sicherheit dieser Daten nicht in meinem "Hoheitsgebiet" befinden. D.h. ich kann hier, leider, nicht kontrollieren und vorallem regulieren, wer diese Daten bekommt und was damit passiert.

Ich hab dem für mich zuständigen Bürgeramt die Weitergabe ( = Verkauf! ) meiner Daten schriftlich widersprochen.

Trotzdem weiss ich, dass z.B. die Deutsche Post (!) komplette Datensätze für Direktmarketing verkauft. 

Nur sehe ich das so, dass es viele (staatliche) Stellen sind, wo jemand hier erstmal Daten beziehen müsste um diese zu verknüpfen. Bei Google o.ä. Anbieter ist das nicht der Fall, *wenn* man selbst nicht aufpasst. Selbst dann haben diese Unternehmen schon zuviele persönliche Daten. *grml*


----------



## Loosa (19. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Welche Daten hinterlässt man, wenn man komplett Offline lebt?
> 
> Sicher ist aber auch, dass "Offline"-Daten deutlich schwieriger zu verknüpfen sind als Daten, die per EDV ausgewertet werden können.


 Beim Anmelden des Wohnsitzes werden deine Daten weiterverkauft wenn  du dem Einwohnermeldeamt nicht ausdrücklich mitteilst, dass sie diese nicht weitergeben sollen. Was  ich ziehmlich daneben finde weil sie dir das nicht  geraderaus sagen.

Schonmal gewundert warum an derselben Supermarktkasse manche bei  Kartenzahlung die PIN eingeben müssen und andere nur unterschreiben? Hat  was mit der Kreditwürdigkeit zu tun. PIN ist für den Verkäufer sicherer, weil die  Transaktion von der Bank versichert ist, aber für den Supermarkt auch teurer. Deswegen fragen das manche ab.

Der gemeine Postbote weiß genau was du für Zeitschriften bekommst; auch damit lassen sich interessante Profile erstellen, z.B. Parteizugehörigkeit (bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das wirklich passiert(e) oder es bei dem Vortrag der Piratenpartei eher Vermutung war).

Und so weiter. Und damit sind wir noch nichtmal im Internet gewesen. Es werden überall Daten von dir gesammelt und ausgewertet. Richtig "interessant" wird das wenn all diese Informationen mal zentral gesammelt werden; Big Data ist ja schwer im kommen. Ich lass mich davon nicht verrückt machen, aber ich versuche mir zuminmdest bewusst zu halten was man so alles mit sich rumschleppt. Die Romane von Daniel Suarez finde ich in dem Zusammenhang sehr interessant.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Februar 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Beim Anmelden des Wohnsitzes werden deine Daten weiterverkauft wenn  du dem Einwohnermeldeamt nicht ausdrücklich mitteilst, dass sie diese nicht weitergeben sollen. Was  ich ziehmlich daneben finde weil sie dir das nicht  geraderaus sagen.


Siehe oben ... 



> Schonmal gewundert warum an derselben Supermarktkasse manche bei  Kartenzahlung die PIN eingeben müssen und andere nur unterschreiben? Hat  was mit der Kreditwürdigkeit zu tun. PIN ist für den Verkäufer sicherer, weil die  Transaktion von der Bank versichert ist, aber für den Supermarkt auch teurer. Deswegen fragen das manche ab.


Das ist leider Unsinn. Das ist mehr oder weniger Zufällig. Meine Freundin arbeitet in der Hotelerie und hat tagtäglich mit EC Kartengeräte zutun. 

Faktoren hierbei sind die anfallenden Kosten beim Betreiber, die Abfrage per PIN ist die sicherste, aber auch teuerste Methode. Danach kommt die Unterschrift, die günstiger ist ... IMO komplett kostenlos ist das ELV.

Ein Punkt ist übrigens auch der Sicherheitsfaktor.



> Und so weiter. Und damit sind wir noch nichtmal im Internet gewesen. Es werden überall Daten von dir gesammelt und ausgewertet. Richtig "interessant" wird das wenn all diese Informationen mal zentral gesammelt werden; Big Data ist ja schwer im kommen.


Mag sein, nur wie kommt jetzt Person A an meinen Postboten, Person B, heran und kann sich mit diesem über die Vorlieben von Herrn Rabowke Penthouse und Big Boobs Magazin austauschen?

Das meinte ich oben mit dem Hinweis, dass diese Daten schwer bis unmöglich verknüpfbar sind ... hier wissen einige Leute einen gewissen Teil. Big Data hin oder her, aber damit muss es für diese "offline" Punkte ein zentralen Sammelpunkt geben.


----------



## Daishi888 (19. Februar 2014)

Dass du ein Abo vom Big Boobs Magazin hast ist sicherlich auch wieder irgendwo digital festgehalten... spätestens der Verlag vom Big Boobs Magazin gibt deine Daten weiter und da es vom B.B. Magazin kommt, weiß jeder gleich du stehst auf... 

Ich persönlich finde ja das MILF Magazin am besten.... ; ))))


----------



## Loosa (19. Februar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist leider Unsinn. Das ist mehr oder weniger Zufällig. Meine Freundin arbeitet in der Hotelerie und hat tagtäglich mit EC Kartengeräte zutun.


 Dann wurde mir das falsch erklärt - war glaub ich mal in einer "Wissenssendung". Aber nachdem bei mir um's Eck der BND arbeitet bin ich so oder so schon verloren.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Februar 2014)

Loosa schrieb:


> Dann wurde mir das falsch erklärt - war glaub ich mal in einer "Wissenssendung". Aber nachdem bei mir um's Eck der BND arbeitet bin ich so oder so schon verloren.


 
Afaik habt ihr beide recht. Es gibt tatsächlich Verfahren, bei denen Händler die Bonität des Kunden mittels EC-Karte abfragen können, aber die häufigere Variante stellen wohl dann doch Lesegeräte dar, die einfach per Zufallsprinzip Pin-Eingaben verlangen.


----------

